# Ruger LCP to SIG 238 convert?



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I love .380's and I'm not ashamed to say so. Because I'm not a fat guy that wears deep concealment moo moos. But give me time. I'm not a guy that even finds my glock 27 comfortable for carry. So I utilize a ruger lcp on most occasions. For me, the myth that LCP's "kick like a mule" is very odd to me. I must be getting defective ammo. The numerous .380 rounds I've tried leave me concluding that although I trust .380 as a defensive round, it is incapable of "mule kicks."
Unless it's a really old mule that kicks as a way to shoo away moths. It DOES kick like that kind of mule kick. Anyway, the sig 238 has my attention. I just bought a smith and wesson 432 pd recently, so I can't buy more than one gun a mont here in maryland. I know, I know, maryland is run by deviant homosexuals with speech impediments and tics. My problem is I need a sig 238 and I have to wait. I love that it has a hammer. The local shop wants $650. Is this the going price for this gun? I don't think it had nightsights for $650.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love my Ruger LCP.

We have 5 LCP's in my extended family.

I think they do kick, but not badly at all for me.

My wife regularly shoots hers to stay proficient, and the kick doesn't seem to bother her .

I own 2 Sig's, but neither is the 238.

You like .380?

Here's my Sig P230 SL in .380










I carried this for years before getting my LCP.

Great shooter.

:smt1099


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

That 230 looks good. Well, just got back from the gun store. I handled the Sig 238 and I need to have one now. Now the search is on for an all black one w/ night sights. I figure by the time I track one down, the maryland's lame "1 gun a month" crap will be behind me. I can't believe nobody on this board has a 238! Where is everybody?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> That 230 looks good. Well, just got back from the gun store. I handled the Sig 238 and I need to have one now. Now the search is on for an all black one w/ night sights. I figure by the time I track one down, the maryland's lame "1 gun a month" crap will be behind me. I can't believe nobody on this board has a 238! Where is everybody?


Out buying a P239 in 40 S&W:smt033


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> ....I just bought a smith and wesson 432 pd recently, so I can't buy more than one gun a mont here in maryland...


 Same in Ca.



algore is a fatwoman said:


> ....I know, I know, maryland is run by deviant homosexuals with speech impediments and tics....


Sounds like an upgrade from the people running California.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup, maryland and california are sicker than little richard and richard simmons locked in a port a pot with a jar of oil. I haven't had any problems with my LCP but I'm thinking about changing the recoil spring out for a heavier one. Something to do while I wait for 2 weeks and decide.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

algore is a fatwoman said:


> ... little richard and richard simmons locked in a port a pot with a jar of oil....


Thats a disturbing picture you have painted! :vom:


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Purchased my P238 in Mich and paid just over $500 dollars for it, its the base version with nightsites and the ugly grey rubber grips. A Houge slip on grip helped that a lot and makes it look better, love the gun and carry it with me everywhere. I use a pocket holster and carry it in my jeans back pocket, As far as accuracy its unreal when compared to the other cheapend guns on the market, you can actually use the sites and it hits what ur aiming at. Great little gun and you wont regret buying it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

NRA American Rifleman magazine has a great article this month comparing 9 380ACP pocket models.


----------



## Harry (Jan 15, 2010)

*sig p-238*

Keep enjoying the LCP. The Sig is twice the price and is a single action handgun that can not me carried in a pocked safely locked and loaded. The rreplaement or extra mag even cost $60


----------



## doyle01 (Feb 28, 2010)

The only thing about the Sig is the single action but I still carry it . The LCP also makes it in my pocket about half the time . They are both great little guns it just depends on what you are comfortable with .:smt1099


----------

